# IJoy Tornado Nano



## Stosta (3/6/16)

What do you guys think?! As you know I'm on a quest for an MTL tank, and a Tornado seems contrary to that, but I'm still excited to see this one.

And colour changing glass... The black one will be a looker!

Source - http://www.heavengifts.com/IJOY-Tornado-Nano-Chip-Coil-RTA-Tank-SS.html

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Stosta (6/6/16)

I have one arriving today or tomorrow! Here's hoping the god of extremely fast flying is smiling on the pilot today.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Mark121m (6/6/16)

i like this very much.


----------



## Crockett (6/6/16)

@Stosta , please let us know how it performs. I'm holding out high hopes for this one.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Stosta (6/6/16)

Crockett said:


> @Stosta , please let us know how it performs. I'm holding out high hopes for this one.


Will do!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Stosta (8/6/16)

Crockett said:


> @Stosta , please let us know how it performs. I'm holding out high hopes for this one.


You can maintain your high hopes! This thing is actually incredible! It will end up replacing my much loved Crius as my DTL tank, it is ridiculous! Will give you more this weekend though!

Reactions: Like 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## Mark121m (8/6/16)

Stosta said:


> You can maintain your high hopes! This thing is actually incredible! It will end up replacing my much loved Crius as my DTL tank, it is ridiculous! Will give you more this weekend though!



Thats awesome.
this will probably replace my Goblin Mini v2 (SIZE Matters)

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Stosta (8/6/16)

Mark121m said:


> Thats awesome.
> this will probably replace my Goblin Mini v2 (SIZE Matters)


I only have the V1 Goblin Mini, but the nadonano trumps it by miles!


----------



## Crockett (8/6/16)

Stosta said:


> You can maintain your high hopes! This thing is actually incredible!


Thanks - can't wait for it to arrive on our shores.


----------



## MoeHS1 (8/6/16)

Nice looking tank. What's special about that chip coil? It's the first time I've heard of it


----------



## Stosta (9/6/16)

MoeHS1 said:


> Nice looking tank. What's special about that chip coil? It's the first time I've heard of it


According to IJoy, the chip "is mainly used for electrical conductivity and heat dissipation.". Essentially supposed to enhance performance, Exactly how it does this I have no idea. The chip recommends 30W - 80W, but I managed to get it to 100W yesterday, and I'm sure the only thing stopping it going higher is my inability to suck in that much cloudage without passing out. These coils also have AMA-ZING flavour. @method1 's DDD was well represented by it, and this morning I have re-sparked a passion for @Oupa 's Peach2 Rooibos, great flavour here!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## MoeHS1 (9/6/16)

Stosta said:


> According to IJoy, the chip "is mainly used for electrical conductivity and heat dissipation.". Essentially supposed to enhance performance, Exactly how it does this I have no idea. The chip recommends 30W - 80W, but I managed to get it to 100W yesterday, and I'm sure the only thing stopping it going higher is my inability to suck in that much cloudage without passing out. These coils also have AMA-ZING flavour. @method1 's DDD was well represented by it, and this morning I have re-sparked a passion for @Oupa 's Peach2 Rooibos, great flavour here!


Thanks for the explanation. Would the coils not burn out much quicker if you use it above the recommended power level


----------



## Stosta (10/6/16)

MoeHS1 said:


> Thanks for the explanation. Would the coils not burn out much quicker if you use it above the recommended power level


It would, and I don't think there are many people out there who would vape it above 80W anyways. But it is good to know that it has the capability to go higher for those that want the insane clouds!

Reactions: Like 1


----------

